# Shrewd nomad pin/light setup



## MaJa77 (Jun 26, 2016)

I just received a 35mm shrewd nomad for my son's V37. It came with the .010 razor pin. I'm looking to get an LP light kit to add to it. How is everyone setting them up. Use the razor pin with the short fiber and run the light in the side of the housing, or get the integrated pin with the fiber that wraps around the housing and run the light to the end of the fiber? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I have both pins, but I like the integrated because I can keep it tucked in neatly in the housing and minimize star-bursting.

Personally, I'm not a fan of overly bright pins - I want just enough to know its there in my secondary vision.


----------



## Alex_Holliman (Nov 18, 2008)

Before you drop the coin on an LP or ZBros, check out AT’s own Bill Ruff. His Ruff Light is only $47 and works great plus he’s a solid dude. It won’t have the all the bells and whistles of some of the higher end lights but I just wanted my pin to illuminate and have the ability to dim. I’m happy especially at the price point.

And for me, my scope (CBE) would only let me connect the bare fiber directly into the light housing and I mounted the housing on the bottom of the scope. Works great and the pin doesn’t starburst.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaJa77 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I checked out the Ruff light website and will definitely be ordering one. Also, I'm thinking I will order the integrated pin for the nomad so I can run the fiber directly into the light. This is his 1st true target scope so I'm still learning the advantages/disadvantages of different pin/light setups.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

For what they are, for what I want, Bill's sight light works for me. Only got 4 of them.


----------

